# 10 days from Calais @ Easter, suggestions sought please



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Off to Le France at Easter and looking for ideas for how to spend about 10 fairly lazy days.

1. We have done the French coast pretty much to death!! (unless anyone knows of some "undiscovered" little haven. NOT St Valerie En Ceau been there lots, love it to death, but not this trip) 
2. We are a married couple in our 50's & pretty fit 
3. We like wandering around interesting/picturesque places, either towns or just scenery.
4. We are more than happy on Aires
5. We dont like, very busy campsites, other peoples badly behaved brats  (but we DO like well behaved and polite children   !!)
6. We have no pre-conceived plans of which way to turn on leaving Calais so Belgium, Holland, Germany, France or pretty much anywhere else is acceptable
7. We dont want to do mega mileage, we are planning on Annecy and surrounding area in August so the plan is that this trip is short(ish)) 
8. We are happy with out of the way places with a bit of character
9. Euro Disney is a total no-no!!! as is anywhere that is near the perephique  !!!
10. We would like to spend a few days " Drinking wine, eating cheese, catching a few rays" 
11. We REALLY like wine and cheese :lol: !!! and sea food, and duck, and pate, and just about anything else the continentals eat (other than tripe :? ) or drink   


Well thats a fairly comprehensive list of likes and dislikes so if anyone has any suggestions or recommendations I would be delighted to hear from you, either on this post, by pm, or email (pm for the email address)

I big thank you in advance as I am sure I will get a lot of responses


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Loire Valley? Plenty of aires & municipals to stop at, chateuax to visit etc


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

You could use the France Passion Book and only stay on the ones who sell *wine* and *cheese *and then you never know what else you will find on the way .

Paul


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We did the Limousin area last Easter, there is a big lake called Lac de Vassiviere with some lovely walks and scenery ,but very quite at that time of year.

Les


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

It sounds to me like a trip to the Mosel is called for.

Plenty of Stellplatz, campsites, lots of interesting villages to wander round. Nice walks along the footpaths, Lots of wineries, good food etc. etc. Trier and its markets, culture. Or you can sit on the banks of the Mosel with glass of vino in hand and watch the barges travel up and down the river.

As a bonus you can call in Luxembourg and fill up with the cheapest fuel in Europe. You can do it on 2 tankfuls, one at Calais, one at Lux and there you are...

Given that Easter is late this year the weather should be wonderful.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We did 10 days at Easter last year - went thru Belgium Luxembourg through to Trier stayed there for Easter weekend - sideways rain, sleet cold but had hooky uppy. Liked it alot. All toll free.

Then drove back to Metz - bit miserable town but it was a holiday time and miserable weather. Then drove on to Charleville Mezziers - the sun came out was 18 degs during day - stayed on the Municipal campsite which opens on 1st of April and spent 3 glorious days in this lovely town.

The site is a gentle walk over a bridge into the centre. Site is next to swimming pool and a little not harbour can't think of name where boats come in and go out.

Then drove back up to Calais and stayed 2 days round Calais looking at war bunkers 8O 

Very lovely trip not mega miles cos we stopped for 2/3 days at a time.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Loire Valley as Mike suggests, before the hoarde descend on the place in summer.

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We are going to Troyes over Easter and then to Verdun.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We quite like the eastern part of France. Dover Dunkirk is an alternative.
See this thread

_We crossed Dover to Dunkirk staying on Marine Parade Dover to take advantage of the cheaper ferries you get about the time your human alarm clock goes off! Marine Parade gives you a free overnight stop (after 6.30 p.m.), close to the port and easy walking distance to the centre of Dover with different food outlets. 
If you look out for the Philips Europe Road Atlas you'll see that the motorways in Belgium are free and you can drop across the border to Metz. (Luxembourg has the reputation of having the cheapest Diesel in the EU) You are travelling Flanders and the Ardennes and on through Champagne country. There are a number of aires on the way down to Bourg en Bresse and Strasbourg is a lovely city. Kaysersberg is worth a visit in the Alsace Lorraine area of the Rhine valley. Baume les Dames has a great aire with a canal trip that leaves from a position close to the aire. We stayed for free (I think) on an aire in Rheims itself that was easy walking distance to the city centre. Charleville Mezieres is a pleasant aire near the French border. The aire at Beaune is good with easy access to the historic centre, we came back from Beaune to Dunkirk via a beautiful inland lake with a number of aires around it - Giffaumant-Champaubert is the name to research. We stopped at Bavay before going on to Dunkirk. Another aire we have used within striking distance of Dunkirk is Honschoote. 
Alsace and Lorraine may be further east than you were wishing to go but the route was interesting and wasn't too crowded when we went. Strasbourg area gets crowded at Christmas with lots of Christmas markets. (Feel free to PM if you want more details of where we went) Given your timescale in February - we did a Rheims round trip in an October half term week 2008._

You could turn back before travelling on to Annecy if you do the "Alsace Wine Route" and reach the Jura area.The next area is Rhone Alps and the department is Ain where you find Villars les Dombes The aire is in a pleasant location next to a large lake in the nature reserve & bird sanctuary; Parc des Oiseaux.

North and eastern France as said before is different and interesting.

We did the Somme last April in 10 days
Boulogne	Le Crotoy
Le Crotoy	St Valery
St Valery	Ault
Ault	Amiens
Amiens	Doullons
Doullons	Albert
Albert	Peronne
Peronne	Arras
Arras	Equihen Plage
Equihen Plage Boulogne
Sadly LD Lines have cut this channel crossing but it is not far from Calais. Taking the coast road and avoiding the toll roads was interesting but quite slow. Great train ride around the Bay of Somme and the area is steeped in WWI history. Our interest was fuelled by a relation who has served at Albert...

Steve


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We did 10 days in September: Down to Epernay (nice little town, which ticks the [fizzy] wine box) and then down the Loire. Lots to see & do.

I can recommend the Free Aire at Gurgy on the banks of the Yonne just north of Auxerre, with pleasant walks / cycle routes along the banks of the river into Moneteau (or Auxerre if you want a bit more of a stretch).

Morph


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Study the weather forcast before you make up your mind.

Says he who is booked for 10 days in early April to Holland.

Dave p


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> The Loire Valley as Mike suggests, before the hoarde descend on the place in summer.
> 
> tony


Interesting that you say that, we did it last August in the middle of the French holidays and it was actually very very quiet.

We may go again at Easter but maybe will have to go further South for decent weather.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Skar said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > The Loire Valley as Mike suggests, before the hoarde descend on the place in summer.
> ...


Fully agree with you,was there at about the same time,hardly anyone there.

Les


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My blogs nearer to Calais, 3 of them at Easter. They may give you some ideas:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-46405.html#46405
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-120336.html#120336
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-830474.html#830474
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-863883.html#863883

Dave


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> It sounds to me like a trip to the Mosel is called for.
> 
> Plenty of Stellplatz, campsites, lots of interesting villages to wander round. Nice walks along the footpaths, Lots of wineries, good food etc. etc. Trier and its markets, culture. Or you can sit on the banks of the Mosel with glass of vino in hand and watch the barges travel up and down the river.
> 
> ...


+1 for the Mosel.
No need to book in advance (in our experience).
On our last visit there we found it to be generally low on noisy children (our teenagers are always models of good behaviour ).

But as Dave P suggests, check the weather forecast before you leave and react accordingly.

We have two weeks off at Easter, but a family wedding in the middle may cramp our plans a little .

Regards,
John


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone been to Carnac Southern Brittany ish last two weeks in April


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

MEES said:


> Anyone been to Carnac Southern Brittany ish last two weeks in April


Not April - we visited last Sept . . VERY quiet & most of the seaside cafes / shops closed, the little train that takes you around the standing stones was running & the Aire was fairly full so if you visit get there early afternoon to be sure of a place [we got a few "looks" from French motorhomers as if to say "Oy you 'ain't French so B** off" - which we ignored !


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A huge THANK YOU  to everyone who has taken the time to reply so comprehensivley    

It has given us lots to now go away and research. I have to say that the Mosel is getting towards the top of the list. We did Brittany last August.

Someone mention Fizzy wine  ??? If anyone else is interested I know of a cave in Saumur (Loire Valley) that does the most exquisite deep deep red fizzy. We discovered it by accident (its right on the outskirts, I have the GPS co-ordinates) and return every time we are near (as do 3 of our MH ing friends) They only sell from the cave, last visit in August it was 56 euro's for 6 bottles but oh boy its good :wink:


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*10 Days in France at Easter*

Hi

If you are not adverse to tolls roads and a long drive - try the Medoc wine region - west of Bordeaux. We got the ferry from Royan, 65€, to cut out the drive around Bordeaux, but you'll find aires, great beaches, seafood and excellent wine.

Regards

Christine


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Christine

Thanks for that, the plan is specifically not to do mega miles on this trip so I think your suggestion is one to store away for a while.

We have friends with a house just off the Ile D'Oleron at La Tremblade who we visit on occasions, so that might be a worthwhile way to go when we leave them. Trouble is SWMBO works in a school so we are tied to the school hols  , and that means August 8) , and that means the French are on their hols  , and that means clogged up roads :roll: , and that means frustration because the plan was to get away from it all :roll: , and that means cursing at the locals :x , and that means 'er indoors getting cross with me :? ....blah blah blah :roll: :roll: 

Ferry looks expensive until you price up how much fuel it would take to drive around the estuary doesnt it 8O


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Study the weather forcast before you make up your mind.
> 
> Says he who is booked for 10 days in early April to Holland.
> 
> Dave p


You could be lucky. When we went last year it was 25 deg and the ash cloud kept the skies quiet. We weren't worried about getting home! Hope you're as lucky


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

+3 for Belgium, The Moselle valley, Luxembourg and the Ardennes area in general.


----------



## EasyLifer (Jan 25, 2011)

For even better food and wine, turn left at calais and try Belgium (they may make more beer than wine but they serve only the best). Much the same in the Netherlands.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*10 days from Calais @ Easter*

Burgundy has a lot to offer and is not too far to drive for a 10 day trip.
We often spend a few days in southern Burgundy in the area between Chalons sur Saone and Cluny. There are a number of good aires in this area, several good cycle tracks and attractive walks in the hills. To the north west of Chalons, Nolay makes a good centre for walks and although the campsite may not be open there is an aire.
Further north in Burgundy the Morvan Regional Park is quite a rugged area to explore on foot and also has a few lakes.
Finally if you want to explore on bikes the Burgundy canal towpath takes you through pleasant countryside and quiet towns and villages. We have used campsites at Tonnere and Pouilly en Auxois; but also there are parking areas at regular intervals along the canal where there are moorings and services.
PM me if you would like further info.

Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Plodd

If you haven't been to the Mosel there's no need to ponder any longer.

Go via Luxembourg for cheap diesel then start at Trier. The huge Stellplatz there is nothing to write home about, but is well placed to visit the town either by bike or bus.

Then mooch down the river as slowly as you like, and stop where you fancy. We have been twice and learned from our first trip. We would suggest setting off at about 11.00am to drive all of four or five miles to the next Stellplatz, which at that time will be half empty. Leave it much later and they begin to fill up.

You are unlikely to make it as far as Koblenz, and will have to do as we did and return for a second attempt. Almost all of the Stellplatz are right next to the river, and it would cost a fortune for a similar pitch on a commercial campsite.

Ask the locals before you set out for the next Stellplatz. Some of the little towns are hidden gems, and look like nothing much from the road. Apparently most tourist sail past them, but with local advice we found some real treasures.

Dave


----------

